

Genymotion: Fastest and Best Android Emulator - amritsinghlotay
http://www.codelator.com/2014/10/genymotion-fastest-best-android-emulator/

======
amritsinghlotay
Genymotion is one of the fastest Android emulator which is used for testing
applications. It is a very useful tool for testers and developers. It is
available for most of the Operating Systems such as Windows 7 and Windows 8,
Mac OS X and Linux. Its installation process is hassle-free and is very easy
to use.

Genymotion provides complete set of tools for Android virtual environment. It
is emerged from AndroidVM project. A company named Genymobile bought AndroidVM
and made a new product and named it Genymotion. It is equipped with number of
features such as OpenGL acceleration to achieve the smoothest 3D performance,
battery level, GPS, camera, eclipse plugin, full screen display, networking
etc. You can use multiple devices simultaneously. It comes with bundle of
devices such as Sony Xperia Z, Sony Xperia Tablet S, Samsung Galaxy S2,
Samsung Galaxy S3, Samsung Galaxy S4, Samsung Galaxy S5, Samsung Galaxy Note
3, Motorola Moto X, Motorola Xoom, LG Optimus L3, Google Galaxy Nexus, Google
Nexus 5, Google Nexus 7, HTC One, HTC Evo. Along with that it also gives you
an option for various Android versions from Gingerbread(2.3.7) to
KitKat(4.4.2).

